# OTG access on windows 10 mobile



## mylve (Sep 1, 2016)

Can we get otg access by changing some registries of windows 10 mobile or by any other trick


----------



## MrCego (Sep 1, 2016)

OTG access isn't only changing registries, it's related to hardware also. So, no.


----------



## BlueTR (Sep 1, 2016)

We have needed usb drivers. Only missing thing is power output which is related to kernel (I guess).
What if we support power from an external source like pc's usb port?


----------



## mylve (Sep 2, 2016)

Ya by connecting external power we can get access to otg and we all know that  usb 2. Supports otg 
Only thing we have to do is to install usb drivers and  provide external power 
N what about firmware update, will it change everything if it comes 
I mean by changing into firmware program we can get access but it is quite complicated


----------



## lightendark (Sep 4, 2016)

As far as i know MS can make otg support with little tweaks in update as most Lumia has got what it needs to support it...as i heard...and If it was for android we can forcibly mod the kernal(not every devices though)...


----------



## EspHack2 (Sep 4, 2016)

even if it can be done it would probably come with many caveats, even the oldest, first wave of wp8 phones has OTG but as far as we know nokia might have used standard usb ports so its useless(which is the most probable reason why we dont have it)

https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/s4-s1

interestingly the SD200 could do continuum while the newer 212 couldnt


----------



## djtonka (Sep 4, 2016)

...yes with one way Vbus line...keep dreaming


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 4, 2016)

I lost like a month trying to get otg on gps navigator miomoov360. Result? CPU pins not connected to mainboard. So....this is rulette.


----------



## mylve (Sep 5, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> even if it can be done it would probably come with many caveats, even the oldest, first wave of wp8 phones has OTG but as far as we know nokia might have used standard usb ports so its useless(which is the most probable reason why we dont have it)
> 
> https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/s4-s1
> 
> interestingly the SD200 could do continuum while the newer 212 couldnt

Click to collapse



What about new ones like 730 550 650 
And flagship phones 930 1520 and 830


----------



## EspHack2 (Sep 6, 2016)

mylve said:


> What about new ones like 730 550 650
> And flagship phones 930 1520 and 830

Click to collapse



its down to whether the usb port itself has OTG, almost every modern qualcomm chipset supports it, for OTG to work you need a 5th pin in the port that tells the device to become master, something like that, by now gus and co. would probably have wired continuum on 830 if it was possible

knowing nokia my bet is they have standard micro usb, all you need to see is they removed display memory from icon/930 while keeping it on all other CHEAPER models, probably because they wanted to sell it along their canceled moonraker smartwatch


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 8, 2016)

The HTC One M8 has the hardware required.


----------



## EspHack2 (Sep 9, 2016)

ninjaofbacon said:


> The HTC One M8 has the hardware required.

Click to collapse



yep, that could work


----------



## ninjaofbacon (Sep 9, 2016)

EspHack2 said:


> yep, that could work

Click to collapse



I have three M8s. One has windows phone 8.1, one has windows 10 build 14393, and one has android. I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## louis94 (Sep 10, 2016)

*Failed OTG - Lumia 930*

I'm pretty sure that it depends by software (i think not registry, but drivers) because I tried to connect a self powered 8gb pendrive (through an usb cable modified by me) to my Lumia 930 Windows 10 Mobile, that his hardware does support OTG, and it did not work. Pendrive was powered up, but Lumia 930 was only in charging mode, but did show anything in file explore. I tried to connect with same method a keyboard, and a mouse, but nothing. Same method with an old mediacom tablet was working very well. Sorry for bad english, but i wanted to let you know my experiment if it will be helpful.

Edit: I tried also on a Nexus 5 (same Lumia 930 HW) that officially support OTG and it worked


----------



## djtonka (Sep 10, 2016)

It is depend what model we talking about


----------



## louis94 (Sep 10, 2016)

In theory Lumia 930 is identical to nexus 5...


----------



## sensboston (Sep 10, 2016)

louis94 said:


> In theory Lumia 930 is identical to nexus 5...

Click to collapse



Could you please share your theory how the different handsets from different manufacturers can be "identical"? 
@djtonka posted *a real life facts* about your hardware, not an assumptions. I think it should be enough for any kind of "believers".


----------



## LeonMobile (Sep 10, 2016)

I found this in a old lumia 900 service manual.


----------



## djtonka (Sep 11, 2016)

It's says only capability of CPU, not the hardware cos Vbus is still one way in

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 AM ----------




louis94 said:


> In theory Lumia 930 is identical to nexus 5...

Click to collapse



Same as new iPhone 7 too


----------



## louis94 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sorry, I obviously mean the capabilities of CPU not TOTAL HW. I'm convinced that a software "hack" could enable recording calls, usb otg (external powered) and wifi (maybe usb) continuum on X30 series. I only wanted let you know my little experiment with external powered usb peripherals.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 12, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Sorry, I obviously mean the capabilities of CPU not TOTAL HW. I'm convinced that a software "hack" could enable ... usb otg (external powered) ... I only wanted let you know my little experiment with external powered usb peripherals.

Click to collapse



The thing is, the vBUS is only one way in, meaning that no actual data can transfer in the other way, being, usb peripheral to phone. The other way is only possible because it travels the proper way.


----------



## louis94 (Sep 12, 2016)

Some android devices have not officially OTG feature, but changing kernel we can "enable" this feature. Is in these devices we know that the only  limit is the Software limit. Then is impossible to transfer data in the other way in windows 10 mobile?


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 12, 2016)

louis94 said:


> Some android devices have not officially OTG feature, but changing kernel we can "enable" this feature. Is in these devices we know that the only  limit is the Software limit. Then is impossible to transfer data in the other way in windows 10 mobile?

Click to collapse



What part you don't understand in vBUS is one way? That's a hardware thing. This can be easily achieved by using diodes to prevent electricity from flowing in two directions. If you can change the hardware to break that restriction then great, but the schemas don't lie, the line is one way only.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 12, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> The thing is, the vBUS is only one way in, meaning that no actual data can transfer in the other way, being, usb peripheral to phone. The other way is only possible because it travels the proper way.

Click to collapse



When I project my screen over USB to my computer (both running Redstone), if I try to move my mouse or type anything, I get a message saying my phone (Lumia 640) is not capable of receiving mouse input or key strokes over the USB port. I guess this is a good indication that there is no two-way stream that can be enabled simultaneously. On the other hand, I get the same message if I project my screen wirelessly, so maybe it's just a question of the phone not having the right protocol. (TeamViewer can send keystrokes back to the phone over Wireless.)


----------



## Shad0wKn1ght93 (Sep 13, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> For those who want OTG on Lumia: pre x5x devices have no OTG support, their ID pin on the USB port isn't checked anywhere (just connected to GND), so there is no way the CPU/OS can detect an OTG device being connected

Click to collapse



True, but I think in theory you *could* work around that. It would be pretty ridiculous, but if you manually power the "ID Pin" of the Guest Device and force the Windows Phone into Host mode, it *SHOULD* work.  xD


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 13, 2016)

Shad0wKn1ght93 said:


> True, but I think in theory you *could* work around that. It would be pretty ridiculous, but if you manually power the "ID Pin" of the Guest Device and force the Windows Phone into Host mode, it *SHOULD* work.  xD

Click to collapse



Go ahead and open up your device, grab a soldering iron and solder an extra wire to the soc then


----------



## sensboston (Sep 13, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Go ahead and open up your device, grab a soldering iron and solder an extra wire to the soc then

Click to collapse



:laugh: It's a good one! :laugh:


----------



## ap3rus (Sep 13, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> For those who want OTG on Lumia: pre x5x devices have no OTG support, their ID pin on the USB port isn't checked anywhere (just connected to GND), so there is no way the CPU/OS can detect an OTG device being connected

Click to collapse



What about 550 and 650?


----------



## mylve (Sep 20, 2016)

I think X30 series and x50 supports otg 
Only proper firmware update can unlock it


----------



## ElectroSix (Sep 27, 2016)

So the Lumia 1020 should support OTG in some way. otherwise how the camera grip would work?


----------



## mylve (Oct 3, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> X30? Tell me which exactly, I'm sure they don't support it

Click to collapse



may be lumia 730,830,650 and 550


----------



## djtonka (Oct 3, 2016)

and maybe 520 too, such an interesting investigation.


----------



## djtonka (Oct 3, 2016)

My mather-in-low Lumia520 got it


----------



## texas7412 (Mar 27, 2017)

My Lumia 635 has OTG support with windows 10 insider preview


----------



## dxdy (Mar 27, 2017)

texas7412 said:


> My Lumia 635 has OTG support with windows 10 insider preview

Click to collapse



and my Nokia 3310....

admins, please close this useless topic!


----------



## furboom1240 (Mar 28, 2017)

mylve said:


> may be lumia 730,830,650 and 550

Click to collapse



My 830 doesn't support it and I have yet to modify it.

Sent from my m8 using Tapatalk


----------



## max_optimus (May 8, 2022)

texas7412 said:


> My Lumia 635 has OTG support with windows 10 insider preview

Click to collapse



can we reuse same on 650 or with mi4 ?


----------

